# Post-Miscarriage Cycles getting shorter and shorter



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

Not sure why this is happening.
I am usually a 36 day cycle.
Was pregnant and miscarried at 7 weeks in December, and since then, each cycle has shortened by a week.
The first cycle was 36 or 27 days
The second cycle was 28 days
The third (present) cycle was just 21 days!!!!!

What the heck is going on????


----------



## Sleepymama (Oct 9, 2003)

Hi, I had a similar experience. I had a m/c at 11 weeks (d&c) in september, and I normally had 27-28 day cycles before the PG. After, I had a 29 day cycle, then 26, then 25, now they're about 24 days.

Have you been charting at all? Do you think you are ovulating? Was it a natural miscarriage? How heavy are your periods? Mine got heavier and heavier, with more and more clotting after the m/c.

I was definitely ovulating around CD12 and had about a 11-12 day luteal phase, met with my midwife and she thinks that I have an imbalance--too much estrogen (causing too thick uterine lining) and low progesterone (causing the shorter cycles, plus the fact that I am not PG again after 6 months).

I think it might be that you aren't ovulating yet either, and that can cause irregular cycles. It is probably just taking some time for your hormones to balance out. I have been taking b-6, evening primrose, vitex, black cohosh and natural progesterone cream (starting this cycle) so I hope that will help me get PG again









I hope this helps a little.


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

I did the same exact thing. After my m/c my hormones were wacky. well, maybe right before the m/c and that may have caused it. I was producing too much estrogen and not enough progesterone and thyroid hormones.







on the m/c


----------

